# asus notebook web cam



## bully (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi I have an Asus notebook, model A6M. The built in web cam is not working. It was working to begin with but I think a case of finger trouble possibly deleted an important file.
Can anyone help me with this or point me in the right direction, if I have to reinstall it , how do I do it.
Thanks
Regards.........Bully


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,
install this:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
Under Utilities, second one down, camera. Or you can try the Version V5.4.2.0 second from last.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bully (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks joseph will give it a try


----------

